# Space Jam :)



## Georgijevic (Apr 29, 2009)

When I was a kid, I was worshipful when the monster from Space Jam movie dunk from big height. I needed to do something like that and here we are


----------



## df3photo (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## brazilnutjr (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautifully done!  I love the shot!


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 29, 2009)

Great shot with wonderful post processing.  Looks nice.


----------



## Photographergirl04 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice =D


----------



## boogschd (Apr 29, 2009)

the title is bang on

great job


----------



## Andrew Sun (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome job, awesome concept, A+


----------



## Georgijevic (Apr 30, 2009)

Tnx 
I forgot to write, it's made of 63 photos ...


----------



## Designsbyjessie (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!  that shot is awesome!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 30, 2009)

niiiiice

really nice

10000% nice!


----------



## William Petruzzo (Apr 30, 2009)

Not too sure this could possibly be any cooler. Way to go!


----------



## Georgijevic (May 4, 2009)

Everything is possible


----------



## Cameron2049 (Jul 27, 2009)

this amazing brotha RESPECT


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn thats sick


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I nitpick? The centre line is a little wavy...That's the only thing that threw me a little. Definitely a stunning image.

Now excuse me while I pick apart how the heck you pulled this off. (Edit: 63 photos? Did you just walk around the court with a ladder and shoot straight down and then around, bend the perspective to make it fishy, and then use a 3D spherical distortion on it in PS?)


----------



## BLD_007 (Jul 28, 2009)

how did you pull that one off?


----------

